# My Cool PetSmart Find.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I found I neat healthy looking doe at petsmart yesterday. As soon as I saw her I though "A Himalayan mouse! I gotta buy it!" So I did. I cannot really tell exactly what she is, because I've never had these pointed meece. She is a creamy beige with a brown point on her nose and she has the most beautiful ruby eyes! The picture will explain.
































My favorite picture









So do you think Himalayan, color point beige, or Siamese? Also, who agrees with me that she's one pretty mousie! I can't get enough of her!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i love pointeds there all beaytyfull.

cant be colour point baige as they have black eyes. It can be hard to tell a poor siam and poor himmi apart. She looks like my poor siamese girl to me but you can find out for sure be test breeding.
check out Laigaie's post here
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10765


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

My guess would be agouti point siamese...she looks ticked to me. The only way to tell for sure is test breeding. Breeding to a pew would tell you what she is (you'd either get all himis, or half himi and half pew...but you might have to grow the pups out for 2 months to be sure if they are going to develop points.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I can do test breeding, I just don't know how hard it would be on a mom to raise her entire litter that long... And what if some die on their own? And we were so unlucky that the (say 2) that died were non pointed... Lol, my whole worst case scenario thing.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well she's definitely pointed. Probably Siamese meaning that her c locus is ch/ch, when bred to a PEW you would have 100% Himalayan c/ch so the test breeding would reveal if Siamese or Himi with just one litter. If you didn't get all Himi then she would be himi.


----------



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

Very pretty! Wow


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a nice, healthy looking little girlie. Her points are a bit light. They look more blue than agouti on my screen.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OzzMan1989 said:


> Very pretty! Wow


Thanks! I think so too. After seeing the pictures PPVallhunds linked me to, I agree she is very poor, still pretty though. moustress, I don't think she's blue, is life her points look almost chocolate. Could be agouti, but I don't think blue.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Doesn't look in the slightest bit blue to me........

I still think agouti...I think that's why her nose hair looks sparse...b/c the hairs are banded and its mostly just the tips that are dark.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My agouti himis look about this shade. Would you like a close-up of the points on agouti and blue agouti pointeds?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I might get criticism from this post, but does it really matter if she's Siamese or Himalayan? They seem so similar. I just don't feel like buying a PEW buck, quarantining, treating for mites, and breeding her just to find out. I have a baby dove self buck that I can breed her to when he's ready (currently only like 3 weeks old). I know I'd get blacks, but I assume Himmi/Siam is dominant so I'd also get some'a those..?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/IV.html


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!xx


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no siam/himmi is not domant to non c dilute so unless the dove is carrying a c you wont get any c diluted mice.

If you dont mind not knowing if its siam or himmi then it doesnt matter realy. but keep in mind that himmis is ch/c where as siamese ch/ch so if you wanted to breed more and it was himmi you wouldnt knwo which babies inhearted the ch or c gene if put to a C/C mouse.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I found another siam doe at PetSmart, this time I think I got argora. Her name is Sage. The points on Sage and Keenah look the same so we still have to figure out what the point colors are.

I have a black tan buck I can probably use for breeding. He came from a litter of 7, 3 black tan, 3 black self and 1 PEW. So he would carry PEW which is a c-dilute, correct? He had one blue parent, so that would tell us if these girls are blue point Siamese or not. And since agouti is dominant, we will see if the siam girls are agouti point. If this all sounds good to you, I really want to do this litter


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

She is gorgeous  Siamese/Himi/Colourpoint are some of my favourites.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Tikmio said:


> I have a black tan buck I can probably use for breeding. He came from a litter of 7, 3 black tan, 3 black self and 1 PEW. So he would carry PEW which is a c-dilute, correct?


It's likely, given that 6 of the litter were C/* and only one c/c albino, that each of the parents was C/c. That means that there's 50% chance he carries albino.

The litter from the black tan and your girl _should_ answer the question of whether the girl is agouti. It would be very unusual to get an entire litter of aa with one A/a and one a/a parent, but possible of course.  If she's A/A, all of the litter would be agouti.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, my problem is I want to get siam tans now, lol.

The bucks parents were a blue tan mom, and black self dad. Just thought that might be handy. I got granddad (black self) from petco, and at that petco they only carry agouti self, black self and PEW. So I think it's safe to say granddad only carried PEW and WAS black self. Grandma could carry ANYTHING.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

pew is a show class and could result from a number of genetic combinations. albino is an allele (or likely, several related alleles) on the c locus, and one way to result in a mouse that would fit in the pew show class.

based on the information you've stated, it is very likely that the pew sibling to your male was an albino. as such, your male would have a 67% chance of carrying a copy of the albino allele.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought Sage like 3 weeks-1 month ago, how long do you guys think I should quarantine her before breeding. She is in quarantine with a variegated doe Erika I got like 1 month or more ago. Sage is a HUGE mouse, I was shocked. I think Keenah can breed as well talking about age she's fat, :lol:.

I think I might do Keenah X black tan buck and Sage X a PEW buck that I'll get my act together and buy, quarantine, and treat for various things.


----------

